# You're not a Flounder!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I went back out this afternoon so my wife could collect more shells and I could sore-jaw more Flounder. I got some small fish on quick but just pulled the lure away from them. I caught one legal fish, but at 13" I let it go to grow. 

About 30 mins in I'm retrieving my bait and I see a big shadow out of the corner of my eye and before I hardly register it, this four foot Bull Shark is after my 3" Tsunami Swim Shad! I bring it off the bottom and as he goes to grab it, he gets hooked on the side of the head.

Let me tell you, on a med-light Fenwick HMG and a Penn Conflict 2500 with 10lb Braid, that was FUN!!! Got him up for a quick pic and released the little feller.

Fun day for sure! Sorry for lame pic. Had a tourist snap it because my wife had dug to China further down the beach.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Bet that was fun


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice shark .. Always fun on light tackle


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A stocky rascal.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> A stocky rascal.


ya looks like he been eating good


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

k-dog said:


> ya looks like he been eating good


 Those tourists are high calorie.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It's always a surprise to hook up on a shark with an artificial. Especially when you see them and it's "oh no" can I out reel this rascal. Great job on getting it in and then back out with a healthy release. Tight lines to you.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Boy, that joker is a fatty!!!


----------

